# Blackline Miniatures announces Blu-Stuff



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Blackline Miniatures have released a new press moulding product called Blu-Stuff.




> Blu-Stuff is a new product aimed at model makers and converters that allows incredibly easy and quick press molds to be made. The level of captured detail is superb and unlike many other silicone based putties Blu-Stuff cures dry, not oily. It is a perfect compliment to “Green Stuff”, allowing it to easily push into the mold without slipping but also not sticking to it. Many examples of conversion work done using Blu-Stuff can be found on masteroftheforge.com


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmm this looks quite interesting.... I may look into it! Good post!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. nice... but not reusable like the various thermoplastic products we've seen here before, and at £10 for 100g, its rather expensive.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just ordered a tub of this, will make a video review once I get it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

interesting...

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Smells off to me.

I could of course be wrong but it looks like some canny sod has repackaged Siligum which is a product for taking casts of plaster ceiling roses and coving so that you can cast replacements when decorating.

http://www.homecrafts.co.uk/products-Siligum-Moulding-Paste_PB766329.htm

Iv'e been using the stuff for years, note the price.....


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i've shot the company an email asking what makes their product different than the one that Vash posted about. I'll let you know what i hear.

CP


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Like Vash said, this same sort of stuff has been around for years in various forms. Until now, it just wasn't put into small packages and marked up in price by five times to sell to wargamers. Just like the epoxy putty that I use instead of green stuff. Costs about as much as from GW, but I get about ten times as much. This stuff IS neat, just don't buy it in wargame-pricegouger form.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

here's the conversation thus far:

me: 

what's the difference between your Blu-Stuff, and the commonly available Siligum Moulding Paste? Other than yours being more expensive... http://www.homecrafts.co.uk/products-Siligum-Moulding-Paste_PB766329.htm

Dave


Simon:

Hi,

Well I haven't found Siligum 100g anywhere for less than £11.95, though maybe you can correct me on that. You could of course buy in larger amounts but 100g should last most hobbyists quite some time.

There are differences, SIligum has a longer working time for example. I can't honestly tell you what Siligum is like as I've not tested all the molding putty products, but if it is like many of the other putty products it will have a slightly oily finish once cured, Blu-Stuff does not. Siligum will do a great job of picking up detail. It is my personal belief that Blu-Stuff does it slightly better, but it will have less rubbery flexiblity.

I'm about to offer up some free kits to anyone willing to do a product review that I can link to. Would that be of interest to you?

Regards.
Simon.

Me:

I'm on staff for a large hobby forum, Heresy-Online. and one of our other staff members does a lot of product reviews. He'll be one to get in touch with. I'll have him email you here and so you know it's him, i'll have him say Dave Ploss sent him. does that sound fine?

Dave

(and a quick follow up lol)

Simon,

Also wanted to say, thank you for answering my question, i apologize for sounding a bit terse, my first go round. I appreciate your correspondence and i'll be sure to get my staff-mate in contact for a review. 

Dave


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just ordered a tub of this, will make a video review once I get it.


Lets hope it works on chest peaces...and heads........Then my Blood Angel's army will be so much easier to work on.......


----------



## Veghist (May 13, 2010)

I tried the stuff and I'm most impressed with it, good for both negatives and positives, I think I will not use green stuff for this purpose any longer. The detail is very crisp, sets very quickly, can be scraped (useful to remove the access putty from the mold) and does not stick even to itself. 

The downside is that it is really expensive, so right now I ordered some dental silicone putty I suspect to be the source... it costs about GBP 30 for 2x500g.
If it works, it is a good alternative.


----------

